# Uv lights?



## stoul1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi all, first post.
May as well say im just getting into snakes and this would be my first time setting up an enclosure.
Setting up a large enclosure for an albino darwin but have become stuck when trying to find info on uv tubes.

I went and got some second hand T8 2ft fittings today that need new tubes, so far I think I have figured out they should be 5.0. Correct? 
In terms of watts, what should I be looking at?
how often to replace?

Also while im on it may as well as where you all get your cheap tubes from...
Ebay any good? 
Thanks


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 12, 2016)

Uv is not required (don't let a pet store employee tell you otherwise) and yes welcome to site


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome to APS, and the world of reptiles! 
Easiest way to answer your question is snakes don't need UV. Hold onto your fittings if/when you get any lizards.


----------



## stoul1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks, I have heard that also - seems to be a touchy subject haha.
Either way I would like some light in there for visual purposes, may as well chuck the cheapest t8 tube i can find in there?


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 12, 2016)

A normal light is fine, and cheaper than a UV tube.


----------



## mwheelz (Jul 12, 2016)

I have 2 male Cunningham's Skinks. I would like a baby Cunningham, so I just wanted to find anyone with a female Cunningham who would be willing to arrange for her to breed with 1 of my skinks.
I am happy to discuss the split up of the babies. Please let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 12, 2016)

Mate, could you please start your own thread? Hijacking is looked down upon in forums. Also, try posting a WTB ad if you are looking for that sort of thing. Cheers


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 12, 2016)

As stated. UV not required. Pet shop gimmick. Save ya bucks for your next python. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stoul1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Legends.
Will be back with any future questions, thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Are these going to be fine? no problems?
https://www.woolworths.com.au/shop/...t-globe-18w-tube-tld-182842p&productId=249867


----------

